# Rage broadheads????



## saltwatersensations

Last year I bought 2 inch rage mechanicals. I shot yesterday with the practice tip and I am spot on. My dilemma is the chance ofmechanical failure after I shoot at a deer. I have no confidence in them myself as I have never shot one at an animal. They sound great and get alot of good reviews. Just looking for some insight as to use or not. I have some slick tricks in the box that I could sight in fairly quick. If you have used the rages tell me what you thought.


----------



## FBGHUNTER

I shot a doe last year and the broadhead never opened. Wounded the deer. I found the arrow and the blades were still tucked in. Chucked them in the trash when I got back to camp. Stick with fixed blades


----------



## slabnabbin

I have used the rage 2 blades for
3 years now and never had a failure or lost an animal since using them. Everything I have shot with them has died within 40 yards and left massive blood trails. I have no intentions of using anything else as of right now and it would take some hard convincing to try anything else. By the way I shot thunderhead 100's for 5 years before the rage but they don't come close to the blood trail of the rage. Just my .02 good luck with bow season.


----------



## C-KRIGAR

Have heard advantages and disadvantages. I shot a 350lb hog with one and was extremely impressed with the damage it did. Guess it's a 50/50 chance they will do deploy right.


----------



## NitroNX898

Me, my son, my brother all use them and have not had one problem with them. We have been using them for at least 4-5 years. I have seen some questionable shots that has killed the animal when a regular fix blade might had wounded them. I also shot a 350#+ pig that went about 80-100 yard with a complete pass through. JUST MY .02


----------



## Zereaux

I'm on the fence. Last year killed 2 does massive blood, went maybe 10 yards , both shots at 25 yds. But,
lost biggest buck I've ever shot, @ 7 yards, saw the hit, complete pass thru, no blood, no deer, no clue what happened.

I will say, do not depend on the practice tip, use the real thing when you dial in to hunt.

At this point I leaning toward going back to fixed blade.


----------



## devil1824

You just said it. You have no confidence in it. Try them out on some hogs and use something you believe in. I've never shot them cause I don't trust them. Some of my friends do and some don't.


----------



## Texhntr1022

have shot a few jogs w/ em no problems. Tokavi on here said they had some problems losing deer up in montana w/em.?. I prefer rocket steelheads for my mechanicals. lots of deer n hogs w/ no problems.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams

I DONT believe anyone has had a complete passthru on a shielded boar hog useing a mechanical head...a Bar or sow but NO WAY on a shielded boar...take that BS somewher else...maybe if you hit him in the flanks you will get a passthru. You mite not get a passthru with a 30-06. not my 2cents, this is a whole 2 bits worth..WW


----------



## capn

Pretty rare to get a complete pass through even on a deer in my experience and that of hunting buddies that use them. That could be good in that the arrow is still there agitating, but it also means a lot of broken arrows.

I used them last year and was not pleased. Killed a doe with one and did have a solid blood trail, but I noticed that it deflected off a rib slightly instead of punching through and left the exit wound through the liver instead of the offside lung. That was not the angle I was shooting and she didn't duck or flinch at the shot either. The buck I shot hiked his frontside leg right as I released and I hit him square in the upper leg bone right over his heart. The arrow shattered the bone but did not penetrate at all, it basically bounced, so the wound was not fatal. My son killed the deer about two weeks later trying to chase a doe on 3 legs.

My thoughts are that they leave a great blood trail, but I don't trust them to punch through bone at ALL. The head seems to want to deflect and the blades are flimsy and bend easily. I have one more unshot head that I'll likely use on a doe, but I'm switching to something I trust to penetrate better.


----------



## outtotrout09

They Suck! Muzzy all the way or any other fixed blade. I have been looking at the swacker broadhead and thinking about trying them.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Well I think I am gonna sight in the slick tricks. I just cant get past the possibility of failure when shooting at a live animal. So any of you rage lovers I will sell you mine. Never fired the blades just the practice tip.


----------



## Zereaux

Can't argue with that...


----------



## stickem

i have used the 2 blade for 4 years and killed several hogs all but one complete pass thru. last year i shot an orxy, about 12" of penitration ran about 200 yards. i also killed a sika and it was a complete pass thru. i watched a teen shoot a bison @ 25 yards w/ the rage three blade, it was comming out on the other side. it ran about 100 yards and passed. but the complant i have is the replacement blades are too hard to change so i decided to make a change to G5 T3. so far they make huge holes on hogs so i am ready to try them out on an axis or white tail. i also recomend the nu fletch vane system they have tightened up my group at 30 yards from about 6 1/2 inches to 4 inches. so far with the nufletch and t3 all pass thrus on the hogs and they all have passed at about 50 yards. thats just my expereance. all the photos where taken w/ rage 2 blade . good luck this season to every one.


----------



## Boomhauer75

I have used them the past 2 years and love them. No problems on quatering shots. 3 pigs and 5 deer all complete pass throughs. I used to use the old school vortex heads.


----------



## Richard P

Here is my take, if there is a 1% chance of it not working the way it is designed to, then that is not good enough for me. I have been intrigued by them but not enough to switch from slick tricks that work 100% of the time. I dont want to chance losing the buck of a lifetime to a broadhead that may not work as designed. Im not blaming failure on the broadheads but there is an human element involved in setting them correctly and whenever you have humans involved, errors are bound to happen. Ill stick with the fixed broadheads personally.


----------



## A Draper

I'm trying rage heads this year. I have absolutely no knowledge of them other than the propaganda. I've shot muzzy for yrs and the old style satellite 3 blade heads at a whopping 7/8" cut before that.


----------



## Deerslayer243

I'm planning on using Rage this year, I have heard alot of good things from other guys I have talked to, but after reading these posts, I am a little apprehensive. I do have Muzzy's if need be!


----------



## bountyhunter

We get into this discussion about this time every year. I've voiced my opinion on this subject in great detail each year, but will only have one thing to say this year.

Never known of anything mechanical that hasn't failed at one time or another. Most of the time Murphy's Law kicks in and they fail when you need them the most. Used them once, they failed and I had to live with a wounded deer that we couldn't find. So never again will I even consider any kind of mechanical broadheads.


----------



## oldriverrat

the fact is shot placement is the most important thing. I switched to rage about 4 years ago because I got sick of practicing with field tips, dialing in and then having to make changes to my sights when I started shooting my broadheads. Fixed blades will group decent when conditions are right but I don't care what anyone says if you get a little wind in the equation you WILL get planing. I have never had that issue with Rage. Rage broadheads fly EXACTLY like your field tips. Once you are dialed in with field tips there is no difference in flight when you put that broad head on. I've never had one fail on me and the damage they do to an animal makes tracking very easy. If your shot placement is on then you don't have to worry about bones and you will get proper penetration and the result will be an incredible blood trail.


----------



## tarpon8it

wet dreams said:


> I DONT believe anyone has had a complete passthru on a shielded boar hog useing a mechanical head...a Bar or sow but NO WAY on a shielded boar...take that BS somewher else...maybe if you hit him in the flanks you will get a passthru. You mite not get a passthru with a 30-06. not my 2cents, this is a whole 2 bits worth..WW


 I have on about three,with a cut on contact broadhead and thats not bs.


----------



## Trouthunter

They're mechanical...it's not if but when the head will fail. 

Slick Tricks and Shuttle T-Locks will fly like a field tip, no flutter or wandering; why take a chance on something mechanical?
TH


----------



## wet dreams

tarpon8it said:


> I have on about three,with a cut on contact broadhead and thats not bs.


Sorry man BUT I think it is>>BS and on 3???? I'm not speaking of pigs, sows or Bars...I'm talking tru the shoulders of a shielded boar with a mechanical head. pics please. Just the other eve I was watching 'Pig-man' on the tube, he had the guys from Grim Reaper shooting hogs, on the boars the max they got on penatration was 6-8"....WW


----------



## Gulfcoast13

Shot a doe with them last year - complete pass through and great blood trail - deer found.

But, for some reason they were flying high unlike the practice heads. My fault for not shooting the hunting heads during practice. Missed a big 8 and 2 doe, straight over the back (grazed). My own fault...

I have shot spitfire for years and never had a problem. Lots of complete pass throughs and no failures. I am switching back to spitfire, only becasue I am confident in them.

Just shoot what you are comftorable with. The rage did great on the doe. Shoot a hog with them and see if you like em.

Good luck and let us know.


----------



## muddyfuzzy

ALL


----------



## muddyfuzzy

all i have to say is that if you are shooting a pig (any pig) through the shield then you need to do your homework on exactly where the vitals are. going high on the shoulder is just plain nonsense. i just draw a line up from the elbow right behind armpit in the crease and pin it. and yes complete pass through everytime.

i have taken hogs with spifires even on a hard quartering shot at 25' elevation. sure they are mechanical, and of course they can fail but usually i think that there is more error in the shooter rather than the head.


----------



## Gulfcoast13

agreed


----------



## Screeminreel

I really haven't been at this too long, but I know I like to keep things simple. DOn't matter what it is, I can screw it up some how some way. 

When I got into archery, I started off using the Magnus Stingers, which for the bow I was shooting shot great. Then I tried out some of the Slick Tricks and lever looked back. Those tight compact heads don't veer of in the wind as some do, I have shot them in plenty out to 50yds. 

I have enough issues getting averything else in check before a shot, I don't need to have in the back of my mind "is this thing going to open or not". I use the Razor Trick almost exclusively now and see no reason to change. With a tuned bow, I can shoot my field tips, then switch over to the RT's and after a quick sight check hit the woods. It takes about 30 minutes to break then down and hone the edges to scary sharp. 

I have nothing against anything anyone wants to use, thats their business and on their shoulders. Me, I know what works and will keep on using them.


----------



## wet dreams

Screeminreel said:


> I have nothing against anything anyone wants to use, thats their business and on their shoulders. Me, I know what works and will keep on using them.


Agree...that pic of the shot loca would be on the lower 1/3 of the shield from ground level and I dought the hog in the pic was a grown boar, BTW >>any pig<< don't have a shield >>just BOARS with nutz. I have ruint blades on our shaving machine because of buckshot, 22 bullets and a broadheads lodged in the shield of boars to be mounted. I know without a dought I can't get a heavy 125gr Thunderhead tru the shield and am just not going to believe anyone can shoot an lite -100gr expandable thru it. I'm not about to shoot something today and look for it tommorrow...I'm not trailing a boar on my hands and knees thru the thickets we have here especially one that has been shot with an expandable....WW


----------



## muddyfuzzy

i'm @ 315 with a 426.... i'll let you do the math on the ke.


----------



## texwake

Just used Rages tonight on a hog. Went through and through, depolyment, blood spray on the ground, no blood trail. I could hear him dieing but could not locate...will try in the morning.


----------



## texwake

Found him! There was still no blood trail but he definately had a big hole in him. Went 45 yards.


----------



## [email protected]

sometimes their fat will close up a wound, has even happened with a .270 that was a pass through, insane damage to the vitals but the fat closed up the wound and was no blood except where he was standing when I shot him. Rage broadheads are the best mechanical broadheads out there in my opinion. I don't use them for hogs but for deer I think they are great. Shot placement is key though, for me the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages and I will continue to use them for deer and any other thin skinned game animal. For hogs though I think a cut on contact head is better.


----------



## Rbamerican

I used to use the Rage 2.. I am fixed blade guy now.. Muzzy - can't go wrong.. also the G5 Montec CS.. great, great blade


----------



## g2outfitter

Saltwatersensations. They are the best broadhead by far. I was in your boat last year, skeptical But after not being able to find a trophy muley that was hit spot on with one of the most known fixed blade out there. I switched to rage and they are everything they claim. I was sold when i shot a trophy whitetail last year and i pulled shot and hit deer a foot back and the deer ran 60 yards with a highway of blood. I shot 2 does aswell, one ran 25 yards and the only dropped in her tracks. They fly true and are so devastating 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams

I wouldn't go so far as to say they are the best....Whatever a feller whats to shoot is fine by me...I've been doing this 31yrs now along with knowing just a few others that have to, I have my proven ways n means also and am to hardheaded to change, same way with firearms, as far as shot placement I can kill the biggest, baddest animal in N America with a 22 mag. My son WAS gonna get some Grim Reapers, I told him if he was hunting with me NO expandables, he went with G5s>> carry-on....WW


----------



## saltwatersensations

They are gone. Sighted in my slick tricks yesterday. Hopefully saturday am I will get to try one out on a deer.


----------



## g2outfitter

Any broadheads on the market will kill and leave alot of blood with the A+ shot in the pump station, its the ones that arn't the best shot is what sold me. And before its said everyone will make that not so perfect shot at some point. This is what makes rage so impressive. There are a few others that are good but im not going to take chance of the heart ache of not finding another one again. The huge muley i shot with a A+ Shot with my muzzy last year still hurts. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## redfishman26

*Rage broadheads*

I have always used three blade Muzzy's with mixed success. I had a pass thru on a buck at twenty yards that caught nothing but ribs. The Muzzy was toast as the blades were shot. I tried the Rage 2 blades this year and smacked a ten point at 20 yards straight into both shoulders. (See Ganado Buck) The entry wound was impressive as it left a huge gash. The broadhead barely did make it through the far shoulder but I could stick three fingers in the wound channel in both shoulders. It left a blood trail that went forty yards before he piled up. *That broadhead is still usable.* Shot a doe that evening that didn't go ten yards. I also like that these broadheads don't have to be tuned to shafts like most fixed blades. If that fixed blade is canted to any degree from a crooked insert it will sail. Rage broadheads are a lot more forgiving. Drawbacks are the "O" rings breaking and making sure the the blades are in the correct position before shooting. They are not cheap either but considering how much you have spent on a lease I guess they are not that expensive


----------



## The Last Mango

Shot placement................Montec G5, pure confidence!


----------



## bmc4041

Shot a doe this weekend at 25 yards with a Rage 2 blade. Pass through with a 2 inch entry and exit. Heart had a 2 inch wide cut through it. She ran 50 yards and dropped in her tracks. 

I have never had a problem with them, and have come to prefer the two blade over the three blade as I get a full two inch wide cut in case my shot is a little off. 

The biggest advantage to me is that they fly exactly like field points!


----------



## saltwater_therapy

get you some slick tricks and never look back.


----------



## sfn01

I shot a doe Tuesday morning with a Rage 2 blade 2inch.....WOW...HUGE hole entrance and exit...she went about 40 yards and piled up!!!!....Perfect arrow flight took out top of heart and bottom of lungs! 

They are ok in my book!!!


----------



## redduck

There are stories of fixed blade broadheads failing or not being effective (planning, not enough penetration, small wound hole, etc.) and there are just as many stories of mechnical broadheads failing. Truthfully, there are good and not so good issues with each type. Each hunter has to decide for himself which ones he wants to use and forget this nosense about which type is "best". my 2.


----------



## anywaterfisher

just my opinion, but ihave always used muzzy 4 blades and have shot numerous deer turkey and hogs with them. after watching the Drury brothers make awesome kills i just had to try them. well since i have used the Rage two and three blades i have now lost three deer and two pigs. I shoot all the time and shot for a bunch with the practice tip to make sure of the flight. all shots taken were 18 yards or less. i have since went back to my muzzy 100 grain 4 blade and started putting meat back in the freezer. plus i can buy 6 broadheads for less than what i can buy 3 rage.


----------



## Troutfisch

The Last Mango said:


> Shot placement................Montec G5, pure confidence!


Picked up a pack to try out because I was worried about using mechanicals on hogs and WOW, the G5 definitely impressed me.

Quartering away shot on a 50 lb hog, passed through his opposite shoulder and left a massive blood trail. Might have to start using these for whitetail instead of the Rage.


----------



## Jasmillertime

I bought some rage 2 blades last year to give them a try. I shot a buck last year at less tan 10 yards. Right through the lungs. Found the deer but there was no blood trail whatsoever. Even with the huge holes in him. Just this past saturday I made a shot on a doe at about 22 yards. The arrow was covered in blood but there was not one single drop of blood on the ground and we never found the deer. I will not be using the last rage broadhead that i have in my quiver. I will be going back to either my muzzies or montechs


----------



## outtotrout09

Muzzy


----------



## tarpon8it

wet dreams said:


> Sorry man BUT I think it is>>BS and on 3???? I'm not speaking of pigs, sows or Bars...I'm talking tru the shoulders of a shielded boar with a mechanical head. pics please. Just the other eve I was watching 'Pig-man' on the tube, he had the guys from Grim Reaper shooting hogs, on the boars the max they got on penatration was 6-8"....WW


Sorry man, but I have no pics, but I have been bow hunting for over thirty years and have been using mechanical broadheads for about ten years. The first pig was shot with a 2315 arrow rage head out of a hoyt pro force extreme. The last was a carbon arrow with a blood runner out of a mathews switchback xt. No bs. Now I'm not saying the arrow flew through and was laying on the ground, I'm just saying complete penetration, hole on both sides.


----------



## TXPalerider

Zereaux said:


> ....... Last year killed 2 does massive blood, went maybe 10 yards , both shots at 25 yds. But,
> lost biggest buck I've ever shot, @ 7 yards, saw the hit, complete pass thru, no blood, no deer, no clue what happened............
> 
> .............At this point I leaning toward going back to fixed blade.


I think this exemplifies the story on Rage heads perfectly. Everybody seems to love them and swear by them.........until they fail.

Personally, I'm not taking a chance. My Slick Tricks are always open.

That's just my nickel.


----------



## cpthook

Common sense, it's not if but when they will fail. I bought a pack of rage 2 blade earlier this year but I'm hunting world class whitetails in Kansas and decided I will not take the chance of a B&C cripple. I'm staying with fixed myself. I'm not sure what the advantage of a mechanical is anyway. But one thing for sure the only failure with a fixed is user error.


----------



## Rbamerican

G5 Montec fan here.. CS version.. I have had success w/ Rage 2.. but, they are a bit unpredictable, as at rest, the blades would fall out of position w/ the slightest movement..

I am sticking w/ fixed now. I killed some big animals w/ a fixed muzzy 125 gr and the G5 Striker.. 100 gr.. Now I am using the Montec 100 gr, and I will never use anything but


----------



## Mike45

Awesome


----------



## A Draper

A Draper said:


> I'm trying rage heads this year. I have absolutely no knowledge of them other than the propaganda. I've shot muzzy for yrs and the old style satellite 3 blade heads at a whopping 7/8" cut before that.


I did manage to take a doe with the rage heads. I was a complete pass through and great blood trail. The doe went 40 yrds and died running almost exactly the way they show on tv. Verdict, impressed.


----------



## jmack

saltwater_therapy said:


> get you some slick tricks and never look back.


X2 !!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

Rage is the worst broad head I have ever used. I Just shot a pig twice behind the shoulder @20 yards, with only maybe six inches of penetration. Finished her off with the trusty 3 blade muzzy. I also got a piglet with a Montec small game broad head. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824

Mechanicals should not be your first choice for hogs. Cut on contact fixed blade spin tested! Heavier weight the more penaltration. IMO of course. Like the headshot!


----------



## slabnabbin

Rage broadheads work fine for me. Killed 2 boars and 4 sows with them during October with this one being the biggest.
I'm shooting. 29 1/2" fmj out of a destroyer 350 though!


----------



## cpthook

I've only heard good things about them, with that being said I bought a package in Sept only to return them. I've been shooting Thunderheads as long as I cna remember and they work great. Like the saying goes "if it ain't broke don't fix it". Common sense tells me it's not if they will fail but when. I'm a Kansas trophy hunter and will only sling an arrow if he is a big old mature brute, some years may not pull the trigger at all, not a single arrow like 2009, but if and when I do, the last thing I want to even think about is whether or not my equipment is going to fail me. Here is a 2008 hunt, didn't get last years on video it was early early morning and when the wife turned on the video cam it lite up like a christmas tree so she immediately turned it off, then I made the kill.


----------



## devil1824

Better then a t.v. Show. I didn't have to watch 20 min. Worth of sponsors before the kill. Great video!


----------

